# I don't wish to be tired tomorrow



## Pacerier

Hi all, which would be a better translation for "I don't wish to be tired tomorrow" / "I don't want to be tired tomorrow":

1)明日疲れてしたくないな。
2)明日疲れるになりたくないな。
3)？

Uh context.. I can't really think of one but anyway perhaps something like my teacher gave me alot of homework and I'd say "Heys give me a break, I'm already really tired today and I don't wish to be tired tomorrow too"


----------



## akimura

I'm afraid neither 1) nor 2) is grammatical.  I would minimally make them "明日疲れたくないな" to have a grammatical sentence.

It doesn't sound natural enough, however.  I came up with this:明日も疲れるのはいやだな。​Here, I tried to maintain structural simplicity the best I could.  Actually, my suggestion is probably among the most natural sentences.


----------



## divisortheory

Maybe someone can confirm, but I feel like the reason 1) and 2) are wrong is because any form of 疲れてする implies you're "doing tired".  Like tiring is some sort of action you're intentionally performing.  "I don't want to perform tiredness".  Tiredness isn't something you *do*, it's a state that your body is *in*.

For the second one, it's not grammatical because you can't put になる after a verb.  You can, however, do what you were trying to do by putting ようになる after a verb.  For example, 明日疲れるようになりたくない。 To my (admittedly intermedite ability) this sounds better than 明日疲れたくない because it emphasizes the change of state, but I don't know whether or not it sounds as good as akimura-san's suggestion.

I think the bigger issue is that Japanese often tend to express things indirectly.  (Again, I invite native speakers to confirm/deny my intuition here).  Literally translating "I want to become ______" is quite direct.  By saying "Becoming tired tomorrow would be bad/undesirable" it softens the sentence, makes it less direct, and ultimately sounds more 和式, even to me.  


By the way, akimura-san, what do you think of

明日も疲れればいやだな。

My gut tells me that the combination of も and ～ば don't sound well together, but I can't tell if ～たら sounds natural or not in this context

Do you think there's any way to write this sentence naturally using some type of conditional?  

For example:
疲れ（るようになれば・れば）いや
疲れ（るようになったら・たら）いや


----------



## Wishfull

I think using "疲れる" in this kind of context makes it somehow unnatural.
[明日もまた鍛えられるの？勘弁してよ。], for example, seems better.




BTW, in other contexts, it is OK to use "疲れる".

明日は本番の（テニスの）試合があるから、今日練習しすぎて疲れないようにしておきたい。
is a possible context.

あさってが本番の試合なので、明日（の練習で）、疲れないようにしておきたい。OK
あさってが本番の試合なので、明日（の練習では）、疲れないようにしたい。　Probably OK.

僕は、持病持ちで、疲れるとすぐ病気が再発するから、明日の運動会は、*疲れない程度にしておきたい。*　ＯＫ．

僕は、持病持ちで、疲れるとすぐ病気が再発するから、明日の運動会では、*疲れたくない。*
？？？？？？？　maybe OK, maybe not. Like a child-talk.

僕は、持病持ちで、疲れるとすぐ病気が再発するから、明日の運動会で、*疲れたくはない。
*　Ｐｏｓｓｉｂｌｅ．


----------



## akimura

日本語の達者な方々が多いようなので、たまには日本語をもっと使ってみましょうか。

宿題量の多さに「疲れる」はやや不自然ではないか、というWishfullさんのご指摘はやや意外でした。もしかすると、Parcerierさんが書かれた状況設定の文を日本語に訳す際に、Wishfullさんが考えられた日本語と私の考えた日本語が言葉遣いの点で異なった結果になったのか、いずれにしても何らかの要因があるように思われます。私の頭によぎった日本語は概ね次のようなものでした。





> "Heys give me a break, I'm already really tired today and I don't wish to be tired tomorrow too"おいおい、もう勘弁してくれよ。今日だけでもう十分へとへとに疲れさせられたのに、明日もまた疲れさせられるなんて、もう止めて欲しいよ。


私としては「疲れる」はこのように特に違和感なく今回の状況設定でも使えると思ったのですが、いかがなものでしょうか？

さて、divisortheoryさんのご質問やコメントに関してですが、どの表現にしてもやや時間をいただかないと説明しきれないように思います。補足は後ほどさせていただくことにして、各文に対する一目の判断だけは、この投稿の最後になりますが、書かせていただきたいと思います。


*明日疲れるようになりたくない。*→不自然
 *明日も疲れればいやだな。*→不自然。これが、「も」「ば」の組み合わせに起因するものかどうかは必ずしもそうとは言えない。例えば「明日も仕事を休めばいいのではないですか。」と相手に勧める文は正しく、なおかつ自然。なぜ「明日も疲れればいやだな。」が不自然かについては、「れば」のあたりに問題の核心がありそうだが、すぐには答えられないので調査が必要。
*疲れるようになればいや*→不自然。
 *疲れればいや*→不自然。
*疲れるようになったらいや*→不自然。
*疲れたらいや*→自然。


----------



## Wishfull

すみません。話下手なもので。
　「君は、不眠症、不眠症とさわいでいるけれど、疲れるまで働くと、良く眠れるよ。」などという文脈では、「疲れる」という行為は能動的な印象があります。
　今回のお題の英語はbe tiredと受身で表されるように、「疲れる」と能動的であるよりも、「疲れさせられる」という受動的な意味だと思った次第です。
　「明日は疲れたくない」「明日は疲れたくはない」と言えば、文法的には正しいですが、なにかしら「能動的に疲れる」ことを否定しているようで、そぐわない感じがしたのです。

ですから、akimuraさんの
おいおい、もう勘弁してくれよ。今日だけでもう十分へとへとに疲れさせられたのに、明日もまた疲れさせられるなんて、もう止めて欲しいよ。 
は、全く自然な文面と思います。

明日もまた疲れさせられるなんて、もう止めて欲しいよ。を
より単純なphraseに言い換えると、
*明日もまた疲れさせられたくはないよ。*
てなphraseになりますよね。
be tired の直訳としては正しい日本語でしょうけど、多少、冗長になり、日常会話で普段は使わないのではないのか？？
それなら、どう訳せばよいのか？？
「疲れる」という、英語は受身でしか使わないけれど、日本語は能動態でも受動態でも使用される動詞をここで用いるから話が複雑になるのではないか？
それじゃあ、自然な翻訳をするなら、この文脈では「疲れる」という単語以外を選択すればいいんじゃないか？？

と考えた次第で、一個前のポストを書きました。


----------



## Flaminius

否定的な願望を表すときに、口語表現では「したくない」やその変形以外にも、「ちゃったらどうしよう」とか「ちゃうじゃないか」のように軽い非難や不満を表す表現がありますね。文脈に即して使えば、
(まったく、今日もこんな疲れてるのに)「明日もクタクタになっちゃったらどうしよう」、「明日もクタクタになっちゃうじゃないか」などといえるでしょう。


----------



## akimura

Wishfull said:


> *明日もまた疲れさせられたくはないよ。*
> てなphraseになりますよね。
> be tired の直訳としては正しい日本語でしょうけど、多少、冗長になり、日常会話で普段は使わないのではないのか？？



ここまで全く同じことを最初の投稿前に考えました。



Wishfull said:


> それなら、どう訳せばよいのか？？
> 「疲れる」という、英語は受身でしか使わないけれど、日本語は能動態でも受動態でも使用される動詞をここで用いるから話が複雑になるのではないか？
> それじゃあ、自然な翻訳をするなら、この文脈では「疲れる」という単語以外を選択すればいいんじゃないか？？
> 
> と考えた次第で、一個前のポストを書きました。



了解です。ただ、私としては、「疲れる」をそのまま使っても実は使えるではないか、と思ったのです。先生の課す宿題によって疲れさせられる、と受動的に考えず、宿題をやったら今日は疲れた、と自発的と考えれば、「明日も宿題？今日の宿題でもう十分疲れたのに、明日も疲れることになるのはごめんだな。」のような文は可能ではないかと。すると、Pacerierさんが当初選択された「疲れる」という表現を活かしながらこの文を単純にした 「明日も疲れるのはいやだな。」も可能ではないかと思いました。また、この表現ならネイティブもごく普通に使うし、日本語学習者の方々もすぐに吸収してどんどん使用していただけるのではないか、とも思ったわけです。

いずれにしても、疲れる、疲れさせられる、などの表現はいざ説明しようとすると悩ましい表現ですね。


----------



## Wishfull

akimura said:


> いずれにしても、疲れる、疲れさせられる、などの表現はいざ説明しようとすると悩ましい表現ですね。



同感です。あと、be surprised at など、日本語では「驚く」といいますが、英語は受け身をとる動詞など、言語どおしでニュアンスが違うような気がして、（訳そうとするときに）嫌いな言葉です。

あと、逐語訳と意訳の選択については、たとえばGood morningを「おはよう」ではなく逐語訳で「よい朝ですね」と訳せないことはないけれども私は選択しません。これは同意される方が多いと思います。しかし別れるときのgreeeting expressionのHave a nice day!は「それでは良い一日を」と逐語訳的に訳す方が多いと思います。タクシー運転手に料金を払ってタクシーを降りる場面で運転手が「お客さん、よい一日を」？？
私は個人的には嫌いです。翻訳口調に聞こえると思うからです。日本語ではhave a nice dayというような言い方で別れのあいさつをしないからです。「ご利用ありがとうございました。」が正しいと思うのです。　ただ英語から輸入されてきて、翻訳口調も市民権を得ているので、受け止め方もさまざまになっていると思います。

話がそれましたが、「疲れる」の訳し方については、akimuraさんが正しいと思います。私の尊敬申し上げる（賛否両論がありますが）戸田奈津子先生がテレビ番組で、「逐語訳に始まり逐語訳に終わる」ってなコメントをおっしゃっていました。はじめは逐語訳、２番目に意訳をめざし、最後の３番目は、原語の意味を限りなく残しながら、かつ、意味も通って、かつ自然に聞こえるような逐語訳を目指すのが最終目標とのことでした。

私のレベルは２番目、akimuraさんのレベルは３番目だと思います。


----------



## akimura

Wishfullさん、コメントありがとうございました。戸田奈津子先生のお話も勉強になりますが、Wishfullさんの"Have a nice day!"を「ご利用ありがとうございました。」と訳す、というお話などは言われてみれば、ではあるものの、言われるまで気付きにくい、なるほど、とうならせられるもので大変勉強になります。

さて、divisortheoryさんのご質問のうち、「明日疲れるようになりたくない。」について、私なりの考えがまとまったような気がしますのでここに書きたいと思います。ただし、私の書く日本語自体がご質問の日本語以上に複雑になりがちなので、ここからはつたない英語ではありますが英語で回答させていただきたいと思います。

The sentence "明日疲れるようになりたくない" seems to have three major issues.

First, the Vようになる construction can primarily be used where the subject had not been in state A before he/she/it fell into state A.  疲れるようになる can be natural as well as grammatical only when it meets this condition.  Here is such an example._若かったころは徹夜しても疲れることはなかったが、最近は昼寝をとった後でもすぐ*疲れるようになった*_。
_When I was younger, I didn't get tired even if I burned the midnight oil, but lately I've come to get tired easily even after I take a nap_.​In the context given by Parcerier, the subject is tired today, and he or she doesn't want to get tired again tomorrow.  This repetitive occurrence of tiredness doesn't fit the idea of ようになる.

Second, Vようになりたい, merged from Vようにな（る） and （な）りたい, takes verbs which are semantically limited.  Obviously proper verbs that fit to this construction are verbs of ability that have the -eru construction such as 走れる, 泳げる, and 食べられる.  走れるようになりたい, 泳げるようになりたい, and 食べられるようになりたい are all natural phrases.  疲れる is not a verb of ability, and 疲れるようになりたい sounds odd in most situations thinkable.  I just came up with one possible example, but as you'll see, the context is very, special."I'm a robot.  People think I'm just a robot.  I have a heart.  But I have a problem.  Physically, I admit I'm a robot.  So I want to be like a human physically as well.  私は３分走ったら人並みに疲れるようになりたい (I want to come to get tired after I run for three minutes just like the average human.)"​Third, Vようになりたくない, which is the negation of Vようになりたい, is by nature context limited.  走れるようになりたくない, 泳げるようになりたくない, and 食べられるようになりたくない all sound odd in ordinary context.  Why do people not want to be able to run, swim, or eat?  But they do sound ordinary in odd, or exceptional I should say, context.  Here is an example.I'm thirteen.  I'm amputated.  Recently I came to be able to run.  Then I got too much attention from the mass media.  I don't want any further attention, so 私は泳げるようになりたくない (I don't want to be able to swim)."​As for 疲れるようになりたくない, it's odd because this person currently never gets tired, like a robot.  疲れるようになりたくない is a very circuitous, complicating way of saying the more straightforward phrase, （このまま）疲れ知らずでいたい or _I want to be as I am, never to get tired_ (I may not be capturing the idea of 疲れ知らず in my English translation well here).


----------



## Pacerier

Heys all thanks for the help, by the way the examples really helped cool =D


----------

